# what is it?



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I found piece of metal in the combustion chamber on my kohler. What is it?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ed, it looks like a bolt head,or small nut may have fallen into the intake. It looks as if it has been bouncing around for a while.
Did you notice any knocking,or clatter ?


----------



## snoel (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd check the valve guides, for a piece, broken out. Just a thought, after having that issue on a VW bus, many years ago.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

If throttle plates are still attached to the shaft with machine screws that's a possibility.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

We Have a Winner! Stickerpicker! With jhngardner coming in a close second! As long as I had the head off I lapped the valves and checked everything else out and all looks good. will put the motor back together tonight. I will have to order the screw . I don't think I want to go to the hardware store for this.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I hope you took the head to the car wash and cleaned all, every last little bit, of lapping residue from the valves and seats. If not you may be ordering a set of rings. Cleaning solvents don't get it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

BUT STICKERPICKER.............isn't that the easiest way to bore the cylinder???? LOL!
I've seen that done,....and it isn't pretty !


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yikes cant imagine that sad post being put up on TF


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Which post are you referring to,JD100 ?


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

The make shift cylinder bore with the valve lapping compound


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

JD,....it's a JOKE!!
I was a gas/diesel mechanic for nearly 30 yrs,and owned/operated an outdoor power equipment business for 15 yrs.,and yes,I've seen many strange things,during that time !
Like the guy that wanted a lighter engine,so he removed the rockers/pushrods from an OHV engine,and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't start.
Or the guy that drained his oil,filled it with diesel,and ran it to clean the engine !


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

yea we got to have some fun here sometimes, When I tore the engine down I saw it was a screw from the carb, and posted just because it is not something you see everyday.
Up date: engine runs great now, thumbs up to kohler, thumbs down to Walbro!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When I first got my Bolens,it had sat for 7yrs.
The PO had swapped the Wisconsin engine for the Kohler,but he said he couldn't get it to run right.
After checking it ,I that the Walbro carb was junk,and since I didn't have the money to spare for a new carb,or to rebuild a used carb, I modified a Nikki from one of the B/S 17.5 OHV vertical engines and made a short adapter,to mount it.
It has run flawlessly for the last 2 years.
I had posted it,here,some where,so I'll try to find it.
Here are two pics of it.
View attachment 21822


View attachment 21823

View attachment 21824

View attachment 21825


----------

